

Runaway Open Source Project - Lessons learned from developing HiSRC - cdeutsch
http://blog.cdeutsch.com/2013/09/runaway-open-source-project-lessons.html

======
ChuckMcM
Solid advice. In general there is a certain 'bar' you should probably set when
publishing open source that you check before you do a git push, things like
"are any passwords in here?", "are there private URLs?", "Email addresses?",
"API Keys?". All of which can come back to bite you in weird ways.

~~~
skj
Anything that is about "you" rather than about "code" should be in
configuration or input parameters, instead of the code.

Don't get me wrong, it's inconvenient sometimes, so people will skip it and
get caught, but if you can instrument a good system for doing this
configuration redirect quickly it can pay off.

